# PSL - underdosed gear once again



## Chicago712 (Jan 11, 2015)

check it out guys... another case of PSL gear being underdosed


----------



## Chicago712 (Jan 11, 2015)

bloodwork while on a gram of PSL TEST E and a gram of PSL EQ


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 11, 2015)

PSL is fukking garbage plain and simple. Pathological liars and deserved to be shot by firing squad. Id love someone to unban me over there. Fukk those chickenhawking muafukkas


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn man wtf. I've been emailing growth for a couple of days now. Shady business


----------



## Chicago712 (Jan 11, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> PSL is fukking garbage plain and simple. Pathological liars and deserved to be shot by firing squad. Id love someone to unban me over there. Fukk those chickenhawking muafukkas



whats goin on bro, long time no see lol...


----------



## Chicago712 (Jan 11, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Damn man wtf. I've been emailing growth for a couple of days now. Shady business



yea they are sketchy.. i'd steer clear.. i just ordered from optimum .. hopefully it works out..


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've been tossing them around too, not sure either though.  Keep me informed


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 11, 2015)

Chicago712 said:


> whats goin on bro, long time no see lol...



Haha yes it has been. Ive been here since I found out that whole site is a bunch of scammers


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 11, 2015)

I've been fishing around that other site, and i keep reason ppl questioning their shit. I wonder if they randomly give ppl good shit, then sell it bunk or under-dosed.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 11, 2015)

*seeing.......


----------



## Chicago712 (Jan 11, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Haha yes it has been. Ive been here since I found out that whole site is a bunch of scammers



ya dude.. imma shoot you a pm.. good to see you



ERandICU-RN said:


> I've been fishing around that other site, and i keep reason ppl questioning their shit. I wonder if they randomly give ppl good shit, then sell it bunk or under-dosed.



its what all UGLS do that get too big too quick....

----------------------


let me explain something to anyone who doesn't understand how UGLs work.....and the reason so many UGLs that grow in popularity at a quick rate fail....

lets use company XYZ as an example- 

Company XYZ has 25,000g of enanthate raws .. 

2.5g test e per 10mL bottle - 25,000g of raw enanthate makes 1,000 10mL

so this company does a great job keeping up with there orders, until they get soo popular that they get to the point of needing to make 2,000 10mL bottles weekly... 

however their supply only has the usual 25,000g of powder for them... soo what do they do...

either cut the dosage in half and still fill all the orders...and make 2,000 bottles.. at half the dose 125mg/ml

or 

do they shut down and not fill orders and shut down till they get more raws ( you see other companies do this.. usually the smaller companies who care about what their customers get....)

and the latter doesn't seem to be what uncle z or PSL has EVER done -


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 11, 2015)

^^^^^If u have never worked for an UGL u have no clue how it works.  You are simply stating your own personal opinion on how u think an UGL works.....


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 11, 2015)

I won a contest from PSL. That shit went right in the garbage. Most likely sugar pills.


----------



## Chicago712 (Jan 11, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> ^^^^^If u have never worked for an UGL u have no clue how it works.  You are simply stating your own personal opinion on how u think an UGL works.....



i never stated that's how ALL UGLS work bro.. if you run some type of UGL and don't practice these methods more power too you...

but what i stated was how UGLS that are money hungry and dont give a **** about their customers do business.. as is with the case with any Euro Pharmacies reseller to date...

uncle z and PSL


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 11, 2015)

Your point might represent maybe 1% of all UGL's.....

In reality UGL's dont always make a great deal of money, yet take on a great deal of risk every single day....

And I dont buy the fact that a blood test tells the whole story on if a lab is selling correctly dosed or underdosed gear.  We all respond differently to compounds.  So one persons test is not very reliable.  If the vial was tested by a lab and it shows underdosed, that is a different story....I am not sticking up for the lab mentioned, just pointing out the obvious....


----------



## snake (Jan 11, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your point might represent maybe 1% of all UGL's.....
> 
> In reality UGL's dont always make a great deal of money, yet take on a great deal of risk every single day....
> 
> And I dont buy the fact that a blood test tells the whole story on if a lab is selling correctly dosed or underdosed gear.  We all respond differently to compounds.  So one persons test is not very reliable.  If the vial was tested by a lab and it shows underdosed, that is a different story....I am not sticking up for the lab mentioned, just pointing out the obvious....



You're a little more up this then me FD but who's dumping several hundreds of dollars to test a $70 product?


----------



## Chicago712 (Jan 11, 2015)

snake said:


> You're a little more up this then me FD but who's dumping several hundreds of dollars to test a $70 product?



not only that but, if your running a gram of Test enan from a UGL.. on top of my 100mg of test cyp. and my labwork comes back at 1268ng/dl  shows that the only thing in my system is the pharm grade cyp...

there is no margin for error..it shows that its doing absolutely nothing in my system...

now if i would have tested atleast 2.5k ng/dl or more, id be happy but ... this is showing that the 4cc of oil im putting in my body per week is just GSO...

especially considering im running a gram of EQ for 20 + weeks without giving blood and my blood work looks as good as it does


----------



## Gbrad (Jan 12, 2015)

Chicago712 said:


> not only that but, if your running a gram of Test enan from a UGL.. on top of my 100mg of test cyp. and my labwork comes back at 1268ng/dl  shows that the only thing in my system is the pharm grade cyp...
> 
> there is no margin for error..it shows that its doing absolutely nothing in my system...
> 
> ...



Chicago I am sorry about your experience with PSL.  I'll say they handled it like crap over there on the forum. 

I ordered from OP for my annual blast so I'm hoping it works out well. Also wanted to say your story inspired me to come over here to share experiences and contribute when I can.  I hope you get some closure on this and some solid gear moving forward.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 12, 2015)

If u know the right people it wont cost hundreds of dollars.....A good UGL would have an economical way in making sure their gear is dosed correctly or powders are as stated, be a college student looking to make some side money to someone who actually works in a lab and has the equip to test a sample.....




snake said:


> You're a little more up this then me FD but who's dumping several hundreds of dollars to test a $70 product?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 12, 2015)

Your missing the point Chi town, a lab test will only identify what your body allows it.  If 2 people are each given 100mg of Test C a week for a month they should have similar lab #'s, correct?  Absolutely not, one person may excrete test at a faster or slower rate.  This is y lab tests are not 100% foolproof.....Bottom line if your growing on what your injecting there should b nothing to complain about if a lab test comes back on the low side.....






Chicago712 said:


> not only that but, if your running a gram of Test enan from a UGL.. on top of my 100mg of test cyp. and my labwork comes back at 1268ng/dl  shows that the only thing in my system is the pharm grade cyp...
> 
> there is no margin for error..it shows that its doing absolutely nothing in my system...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gbrad (Jan 12, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your missing the point Chi town, a lab test will only identify what your body allows it.  If 2 people are each given 100mg of Test C a week for a month they should have similar lab #'s, correct?  Absolutely not, one person may excrete test at a faster or slower rate.  This is y lab tests are not 100% foolproof.....Bottom line if your growing on what your injecting there should b nothing to complain about if a lab test comes back on the low side.....




So are you saying it is possible for his labs to look as they did on that much gear as long as he was into the cycle?  I get your point but damn dude how is that even in the realm of possibility? No HCT or Hb spike without giving blood on top of that. I don't follow the logic out that far.

Spike not spine. Sorry


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes that is exactly what I am saying.  Go ask a cancer patient why Chemo didnt work for him while the guy next to him is cancer free from taking Chemo....My point is we are all built differently and will absorb compounds differently.  Trying to make this simple to understand without going into a lengthy discussion on the biology side of all of this......


----------



## inhuman88 (Jan 12, 2015)

snake said:


> You're a little more up this then me FD but who's dumping several hundreds of dollars to test a $70 product?



It costs no where near that much


----------



## Chicago712 (Jan 12, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your missing the point Chi town, a lab test will only identify what your body allows it.  If 2 people are each given 100mg of Test C a week for a month they should have similar lab #'s, correct?  Absolutely not, one person may excrete test at a faster or slower rate.  This is y lab tests are not 100% foolproof.....Bottom line if your growing on what your injecting there should b nothing to complain about if a lab test comes back on the low side.....



I'm defintiely not missing the point.... the only thing that doesnt line up with what your saying is ... 

1. I pinned the day prior to my bloodwork

2. i've ran tons of test from all different sources, this isn't my first cycle and Test E is Test E - if it is in the oil i would've responded... i've gotten blood work on a gram before and i came back at over 5k... 

3. you are complicating thing when its a really simple case with PSL.. their gear is underdosed or completely fake.. its been proven by tons of peoples blood work, so i dont know what point your making....

4. any amount of people that you decide to use as an example  would have varying levels but they wouldn't vary to the extent of being a complete nonresponder like me.... 

5. ive been on TRT for over a year... my bloodwork always comes back on 100mg of test cyp - when i get blood  work a week after pin - my levels are around 800-900, this time i pinned my TRT and 2 ccs of psl test e the day before and my levels were 1268ng/dl - so the 400+ from my usual blood work is due to pinning the day before..

6. look at my blood viscosity does it look like i've been running a gram of EQ for 20+ weeks? i dont think so...

7. yes we can go and buy a labmax and figure out if theres test in it or not.. but that doesn't tell me if its underdosed or dosed correctly.. .all ittll show is if there are fillers and, if test enanthate is present... and it's a waste because bloodwork proves that it's not there..

8. this isn't a new thing with Euro Pharmacys - first it was uncle Z and all his bullshit drama and now PSL is living up to the same bullshit 

other than that i really don't know what your getting at or who you think your cluing in on something that they don't already


----------



## Chicago712 (Jan 12, 2015)

Gbrad said:


> So are you saying it is possible for his labs to look as they did on that much gear as long as he was into the cycle?  I get your point but damn dude how is that even in the realm of possibility? No HCT or Hb spike without giving blood on top of that. I don't follow the logic out that far.
> 
> Spike not spine. Sorry



his point is valid but not in this case... the methodology of what he's saying is a valid point but it means nothing to my case...

I've ran EQ and I've Ran Test E at these dosages.... some people are non responders to drugs like chemo .. but not to ****ing hormones.... it doesn't work that way... 

chemo has nothing at abso****inglutely nothing todo with hormones.. people don't respond to chemo because the type of cancer cells they have are resilient to it.. not because the drugs don't do what they are supposed to..


----------



## Gbrad (Jan 12, 2015)

Chicago712 said:


> his point is valid but not in this case... the methodology of what he's saying is a valid point but it means nothing to my case...
> 
> I've ran EQ and I've Ran Test E at these dosages.... some people are non responders to drugs like chemo .. but not to ****ing hormones.... it doesn't work that way...
> 
> chemo has nothing at abso****inglutely nothing todo with hormones.. people don't respond to chemo because the type of cancer cells they have are resilient to it.. not because the drugs don't do what they are supposed to..




I know what his point is and realize it doesn't apply in your situation. I've got a biology degree and have worked in medical field for 15 yrs. i am in agreement with you in this case and was looking for a salient point specific to your situation to explain the bloodwork. I didn't find it in his response re chemo. No one takes a gram of test for weeks and shows no blood response such as no HCT spike Hb spike not to mention in range TT levels.  Just doesn't make sense. 

No major deal as I don't have any skin in this. Just hate to see companies screw people over no matter what the type of business.  Just the ole libertarian in me!

Deo Vindice


----------



## Chicago712 (Jan 12, 2015)

Gbrad said:


> I know what his point is and realize it doesn't apply in your situation. I've got a biology degree and have worked in medical field for 15 yrs. i am in agreement with you in this case and was looking for a salient point specific to your situation to explain the bloodwork. I didn't find it in his response re chemo. No one takes a gram of test for weeks and shows no blood response such as no HCT spike Hb spike not to mention in range TT levels.  Just doesn't make sense.
> 
> No major deal as I don't have any skin in this. Just hate to see companies screw people over no matter what the type of business.  Just the ole libertarian in me!
> 
> Deo Vindice



lol you took my quotin you in the wrong way.. i was talkin to you about what he said.. i know your stance on this..  no worries bro lol

 did you see they deleted the thread? ****ing bullshit..

ya dude my HCT HB and ALT ACT and pretty much all my other values shouldve been JACKED on that kinda dosage... and i ran orals in that time and GH...

****in 100mg of anadrol and 100mg of winstrol a day shoulda had my liver ****Ed but it was only slightly elevated.. and i've always had slight elevation


----------



## Gbrad (Jan 13, 2015)

Chicago712 said:


> lol you took my quotin you in the wrong way.. i was talkin to you about what he said.. i know your stance on this..  no worries bro lol
> 
> did you see they deleted the thread? ****ing bullshit..
> 
> ...



Cool no worries. Maybe you're a "hyper excreter" lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 13, 2015)

did guys really think u would get good gear from ology lmao.....come on lets get real


----------



## anewguy (Jan 14, 2015)

There's a reason the link to the thread from the OP's post is broken.


----------



## heyjack (Jan 15, 2015)

Chicago, I found you. After the BS went down on ology I saw you disappeared. Man that's some sketchy bulls hit bro. They got me for a pretty penny too and I don't expect my bloodwork to be any better than yours to be honest. Very few folks at ology that speak it like it is and you are one. Im gonna stay active on there but if my bloodwork is bad in February I will probably be banned as well.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 15, 2015)

Popular subject here today.


----------



## zapata99 (Jan 23, 2015)

Damn man wtf


----------



## Chicago712 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yep, quite let down... gotgrowth did however resend 3 more vials that are in the mail so I'll see how these go...

I'm glad i have watson cyp to keep my levels in line while trying these vials out


----------



## Texan (Jan 29, 2015)

Damn... I've used psl as my main source in the past. My levels always came back showing the gear was real so I didn't look Into it anymore, maybe on second thought it was underdosed
I need to go pull up those old bloods but from as far as I can remember at 600mg of test e I was at 1200pg/nl

Now one time I was at 1900 while on 750 test e, 200npp and 50mg dbol a day but that may be a little low for that 

So psl is legit gear just underdosed?


That runs me dry of other sources my local guy is out nowhere to be found, my plan b Hyperion labs seems to be shit and now psl 

Any suggestions guys? How is eroids? I see thy have source reviews but I know some sites are pure BS 

I am looking into 
Optimum pharma how is that lab? 

Also anybody heard of enorm labs? Psl now carried them?


----------



## MoreCowbell (Jan 29, 2015)

I am not familiar with the range your lab uses. Where would you be on the more common 300-1100 range? 1600 or so? That is where I would be at 500-550 mgs of test. 

Extrapolating those numbers would mean the gear is 50% of its claimed potency. Of course YMMV.


----------



## MoreCowbell (Jan 29, 2015)

Also, I agree with FD that different people respond differently. 

However, the degree of variation here is too much to classify as the difference between individual responses. 

It has been my experience that when someone comes back with results that disparage a particular ugl, the board is going to back the ugl because that is where their money comes from. The board and the ugl shills will rain criticism down upon you. Fight back and you will be banned.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2015)

MoreCowbell said:


> Also, I agree with FD that different people respond differently.
> 
> However, the degree of variation here is too much to classify as the difference between individual responses.
> 
> It has been my experience that when someone comes back with results that disparage a particular ugl, the board is going to back the ugl because that is where their money comes from. The board and the ugl shills will rain criticism down upon you. Fight back and you will be banned.



Not us... No sponsors selling gear so post up bloodwork and reviews all you'd like. No bans.


----------

